# Thoughts about buying 2009 586



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I have a chance to buy one with mostly record components for US$3K. Any thoughts? Is this a good price? I currently ride a KG281 (blue/black) and I have *NO* complaints whatsoever but I really want a new paint job and newer carbon..my 2001 will wear out eventually.

Any thoughts on the price? Its used but its in excellent shape. Is the geometry of the 586 alot different than the 281? I'm 6'1" and the one for sale is an XL frame.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

i got my 586 three months ago and I love it! I was even going to buy another one, but the color and size I wanted was not available anymore.. So I ended up getting an EPS.

The 586 is very comfortable and quality is great! for $3k with record is a pretty good deal. I got my frameset (brand new) for $2k and that's 50% off retail price. So for an extra $1k you get a complete bike with record parts, that's a very good deal I think, given the bike is in great condition.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I own a 2008 and a 2009 586. I love them both. The frames can be had for good prices these days on Craigslist or ebay. Make sure to inspect the frame closely before purchasing if you can, either through high res pictures of stress areas or in person.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

WHAT HAVE I DONE????

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260672877539

Appears its on it way now.  

Thank you for your kind responses. Will let you know what condition it arrives in and take some pics.

I'm so excited. (I hope this isn't too good to be true)


----------



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

Holy! That's one crazy a$$-looking bike! I love it! :thumbsup: 

Congrats - and let us know how you like it.


----------



## mike5065 (Aug 30, 2009)

Mondrian models usually have a hefty premium. Congrats. That looks really nice.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

its here! absolutely stunning frame. the guy was nice enough to throw a ton of goodies in with it...about 20 look contador posters, 2 look bike covers, look bike zipper case filled with stickers and owners manual...and the yellow contador keo 2 pedals look awesome..ands this is the first time ive ever had campy record components in my hands..wow I'm in heaven..pics coming when I get it put together


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Post pics!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

:mad2:

would you believe i had to go out of town for 4 days after it arrived? its all spread out all over the floor in my office..i might take a pic of all the pieces and then again when its put back together.

still on cloud nine. this is absolutely the 'holy grail' for me. i've been dying for a bike with that color scheme since i bought my first LOOK in 2001.

it is absolutely gorgeous. i probably walked into my office about 25x the night i got it to stare at the frame. (yes..i am that pathetic)


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

What a total score. Kudos to you. Enjoy!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

alright...here's a quick pic..keep in mind this is still a work in progress..just took it out yesterday for a test ride..the seat is a 'demo' saddle the lbs gave me to try different styles out brefore i buy one..i'm leaning towards a black carbon fizick with red rails. 

comments/criticisms on components or color combos? the fit is spot-on..i'm 6'1" and this bike is so incredibly comfortable i feel like i'm floating on air. the 586 is truly amazing. i can't wait to get out on a longer ride. i'm so happy with this bike so far its ridiculous.

i know you cant see much from this pic..i'll get better shots up eventually..but its record carbon all around (except for shifters which are are centaur carbon)


----------



## mike5065 (Aug 30, 2009)

looks fantastic.

maybe red stem? something other than white.....


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

mike5065 said:


> looks fantastic.
> 
> maybe red stem? something other than white.....


i agree..not a huge fan of the white either. the bars are white ritchey as well..came with the bike


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I tried all different color tires on mine and in all the pictures I have taken black still looks the best. The only time a white stem looked good was when we used the integrated bar stem combo. My choice of saddle color I still regret and to do it again I would go with red or black. The bike has so much color already that when I tried to put more it just took away form the frame. With all that said it is still a beautiful bike.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great looking bike! 

Not that it really matters, but I think that's a 2008 paint scheme. The logos were done differently in 2009. The entire logo fits on the fork in 2009, doesn't cross over onto the head tube. And on most models the seat tube has only the model name, not the large Look logo on it (except for the 595, track and MTB models). 

Here's a 2008: http://kwc.org/cycling/tech/look_586_mondrian.html

And another: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2467140706

Here's a 2011, which has essentially the same logos as were used in 2009, but the large Look logo is now back on the seat tube. 

I don't know, but perhaps since Mondrian are only sold in small quantity they only make them every other year. The 2009 Look catalog I've got doesn't show a 586 Mondrian at all. In fact it doesn't show any Mondrian scheme on any model. 

Not that any of this really matters. 2008, 2009, 2010 the 586 is pretty much the same (at some point the headset changed)... In 2011 it's using different carbon fiber materials and has the CF front derailleur bracket, to drop a few more grams. 

Aesthetically, I agree about the white stem. I'm also not wild about the green saddle. I think I'd rather see any of the colors that are on the bike... black, red, blue or yellow. Look showed Mondrian with white bar tape and white saddle in 2008. For 2011 they are showing it with black tape and saddle. IMO, either looks great! Finally I also think Mondrian were usually fitted with a clear-coated carbon fiber e-Post, that white one sort of sticks out and might be off a Pro Team or other paint scheme bike. If you wished, it would be pretty easy to remove the paint and have it clear coated by a local paint shop, but you'd lose the original labelling in the process. Or try to swap with someone who needs a white one, since most replacement e-Posts I've seen are the clear coated carbon. 

There are so few Mondrian made each year (approx. 50 per size worldwide?), personally I'd want to keep it in as original as possible appearance... and be a bit afraid to ride it, but probably would anyway!

You got a great deal! Here's one similarly equipped that sold recently for considerably more: http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Look-586-Mondrian-54c-M-/160475601460?pt=Road_Bikes


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

rward325 said:


> I tried all different color tires on mine and in all the pictures I have taken black still looks the best. The only time a white stem looked good was when we used the integrated bar stem combo. My choice of saddle color I still regret and to do it again I would go with red or black. The bike has so much color already that when I tried to put more it just took away form the frame. With all that said it is still a beautiful bike.


these are cheap tires on there now..my lbs was asctually going to put continental 4000s on the wheels and just forgot. i agree with you..straight black for the tires.

here is the saddle i plan to order if the test/green one works out:


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

Amfoto1 said:


> Great looking bike!
> 
> Not that it really matters, but I think that's a 2008 paint scheme. The logos were done differently in 2009. The entire logo fits on the fork in 2009, doesn't cross over onto the head tube. And on most models the seat tube has only the model name, not the large Look logo on it (except for the 595, track and MTB models).
> 
> ...


i was just going by what the guy who sold it told me. i'd be curious to know exactly what year it is. anything on the frame i can look at to tell?



> Aesthetically, I agree about the white stem. I'm also not wild about the green saddle. I think I'd rather see any of the colors that are on the bike... black, red, blue or yellow. Look showed Mondrian with white bar tape and white saddle in 2008. For 2011 they are showing it with black tape and saddle. IMO, either looks great!


agree 100%. the green saddle is a loaner to test fit..no way i'd have that on there for real ;-)

regarding the stem, i agree...black here.



> Finally I also think Mondrian were usually fitted with a clear-coated carbon fiber e-Post, that white one sort of sticks out and might be off a Pro Team or other paint scheme bike. If you wished, it would be pretty easy to remove the paint and have it clear coated by a local paint shop, but you'd lose the original labelling in the process. Or try to swap with someone who needs a white one, since most replacement e-Posts I've seen are the clear coated carbon.


this came with it..and yes..i beleive this was a team-issue bike (an extra one) so that might explain the white post. i have NO problem taking the white paint off..i dont care if i lose the 'epost' logo..how do i do this exactly? some kind of paint thinner/solvent?


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Look USA can probably tell you pretty exactly the date of manufacture by the serial number. Other than that, from year to year the logos and general paint schemes have changed more than the bike itself. Other than the paint only thing I can think of that changed on the 586 between it's introduction through 2010 was the headset. Earlier ones used a standard tapered headset (FSA). At some point Look switched to their own "Headfit" design. More changes have been made for 2011 (different carbon materials overall and carbon front derailleur mounting tab, which make for a few less grams overall). 

It's entirely possible the guy you bought it from got it in 2009, and was under the impression it was from that model year. It's even possible that the Mondrian paint scheme didn't change for a couple years. I don't think it really matters very much. I just noted the logos, especially the one on the fork that spans across onto the head tube, which was done with other 2008 paint schemes, but not with 2009 AFAIK. 

Are you comfortable on the Aliante saddle? I ask only because I currently have two of them that are off the bikes and on the shelf and have been using Arione instead. The slightly larger and flatter saddles have been more comfortable for me lately (that might change if I lose some weight... I'm keeping the Aliantes just in case!). A lot of people like each model. 

Note regarding Fizik saddles with the braided carbon rails... those rails are very ovalized in shape. I haven't used one on an ePost yet, so don't know if there are any fit issues. A lot of people have had trouble fitting them to various seat posts... Others have no problems at all. Depends upon exacty how the seat post clamps onto the rails. Some have solved problems by using a Dremel to reshape the clamps to accomodate the thick, oval carbon rail without crushing it. It's a hit and miss thing.... We just installed a Fizik Arione on a friend's 585 without any problems. I don't recall, though the make of the seat post is (it's a standard 27.5mm post on 585, not an ePost). 

No, you definitely don't want to use most paint strippers or solvents on carbon parts! Many are too strong and will etch too deeply. There might be a safe stripper to use.... But I don't know what it would be. Contact some carbon repair shops to see if they can recommend something. 

I've carefully wet sanded paint off of carbon parts successfully. It's a matter of completely disassembling and then using progressively finer sand paper and being very careful not to oversand high points. Use dish washing soap diluted a lot with water to lubricate and wash off the sanding dust as you go, and you can remove paint rapidly and evenly. Start with something like 200 or 400 grit, then go to 800, then perhaps even 1200 or 1500 grit to finish and prep for fresh clear coat. Just don't remove very much of the carbon fiber substrate... certainly not into the fiber layer. Those are all the black wet/dry sand paper. Use lots of water and dish soap.

One problem with sanding the paint off an ePost would be removing the paint that's up inside the deep slot for the adjuster bolt. And, of course, you'd lose all the logos and calibration marks. So before doing that you might just try to find someone looking to swap. Or buy a replacement (from a dealer... or they show up used on eBay occasionally)... and sell the one you have (there are quite a few 586 & 595 that use white posts). You just need a standard ePost Ti. http://www.lookcycle.com/en/us/route/accessoires/e-post-ti.html. If you wished, you also could use an ePost R32 (standard setback) or R5 (less setback), both of which are reversable Triathalon style posts, but will fit your bike fine.

Oh, and if you disassemble the ePost for repainting, be very careful to note the way it goes back together and to not lose any of the small parts! As far as I can tell, a lot of the parts are unique to the ePost and might not be easily available separately, if they get lost! Personally I'd hate to have to buy a whole new post because of a lost nut or bolt or spacer!

Have fun fine tuning your bike!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I am using an Aliante saddle with carbon seatpost on my 586's EPost and it fits no problem.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

Ok, here's a better shot of bike:











thanks to your advice, i'm planning to swap out the following:

- Conti 4000 S tires (the nice black ones with the white outlined lettering)
- Black fizik aliante (unless i change my mind and go for smp)
- black/red 3T stem
- might swap pedals for the black keo2s i have on my other look


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

If you want a white Aliante with carbon braided rails.. I have one selling on ebay.. Brand new in box..Same one as the one in my picture, but in white color


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I wouldn't mess with the seatpost. To me, it looks fine as is.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

maximum7 said:


> I wouldn't mess with the seatpost. To me, it looks fine as is.


Ok, I'll leave it alone. I think the black/red 3T stem will cut down on the excessive white components anyway. I'll probably end up getting one of those ergonomic carbon bars at some point..i love those that have the wider bar grips..very cool.

I LOVE THIS BIKE.

I am going to ask her out. Any advice?


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

please take out the green saddle... Mondrian is gonna return from the grave!! in De stijl or neo plasticism , you dont use green! white, black , yellow, blue and red


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

thats a demo/test seat from the LBS


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

That colour is v e r y nice. Now I have read that Mondrian didn't use the green colour but I didn't know that until yesterday - thanks for that!


----------

